# Sacramento vs. San Antonio Game Thread (2/6)



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*vs.*









*Sacramento Kings (34-12) vs. San Antonio Spurs (32-18)
Arco Arena, Friday February 6, 2004
7:30pm PT TV: Espn*

*Probable Starters*











































































Kings 103 - 90 Spurs


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*From Kings.com*



> On Friday, February 6, 2004, Maloof Sports & Entertainment and the Sacramento Kings will honor Nate “Tiny” Archibald in the organization’s second-annual Retro Night when the Kings take on the San Antonio Spurs in a nationally televised game on ESPN (locally broadcast on News10).


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

I would guess that these are the jerseys:


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

105-95 Kings




> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> I would guess that these are the jerseys:


Those are nice. :yes:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*My prediction...*

Kings 101
Spurs 93


----------



## AL9045 (Nov 27, 2003)

Spurs 140.
Kings 139.

High scoring baby!


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

104-91 Kings

Peja with 41:yes:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

NBA Preview 



> The San Antonio Spurs try to remain unbeaten on their season-high seven-game road trip Friday night when they visit the Sacramento Kings.
> 
> The Kings have won four in a row and 10 of their last 13. They returned home from a six-game road trip and posted a 117-101 victory over Seattle on Tuesday.
> 
> Last season, the Spurs were the only team to win twice in Sacramento, taking a pair of games by a combined five points.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

LOL...look at Adelman


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

After 1 Quarter:

SA 32
SAC 21

Vlade has 8 and Peja has 7.

Tony Parker already has 9 points and 5 assists.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Throw it down Tony


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

At the half:

SA 45
SAC 43

Good job by the bench to get the Kings back in the game:

Massenburg: 5 Points and 7 Rebounds
Peeler: 7 Points
Jackson: 5 Points and 3 Rebounds


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

ahha vlade looks like a middle aged jogger in central park early in the morning


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Sorry Sir, I schooled you


:rotf:

That was great...


Brad Miller looks like a pissed off nazi.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Now im all for physical play, but this god damn ridiculous! It has to go BOTH WAYS, the Spurs are hacking and eblowing, but when the Kings do it, its a foul... and Bowen has done a good job on Peja, even tho sometimes i feel they let Bowen get away with too much, now i see why Laker fans were complaining about him last year...


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Now im all for physical play, but this god damn ridiculous! It has to go BOTH WAYS, the Spurs are hacking and eblowing, but when the Kings do it, its a foul... and Bowen has done a good job on Peja, even tho sometimes i feel they let Bowen get away with too much, now i see why Laker fans were complaining about him last year...


I've heard the same thing about other players who are "good defenders." Refs tend to let more slide when a player is considered a good defender across the leauge. 

Anyways, I think thats how you have to play Peja keep him from blowing you up. Rough him up a little. Don't let him make his cuts with out atleast a little contact when he goes through the lane.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

GOD DAMN THE KINGS PLAYED ABSOLUTELY GOD AWFUL TONIGHT, some was the Spurs D, but they couldnt hit an open shot to save their lives OR GET A DAMN REBOUND :upset: , but Bowen has absolutely hammered Peja all game, the refs cant let people do that... im surprised Peja hasnt punched Bowen already... They did a close up on Webber, he wanted to be in SO DAMN BAD, i could see it in his face... They said wed likely see him play late February and that he looked great in practice...


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

*MANU!*

Nice Dunk off the inbound play!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

You can't stop the duncan.

Hedo and the Spurs are hitting some nce shots.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

i'm usually on the Bulls board so this is really weird. Kings down 15 and people still in the stands late in the 4th.










reminds me of an old guy posting up at the YMCA


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> GOD DAMN THE KINGS PLAYED ABSOLUTELY GOD AWFUL TONIGHT, some was the Spurs D, but they couldnt hit an open shot to save their lives OR GET A DAMN REBOUND :upset: , but Bowen has absolutely hammered Peja all game, the refs cant let people do that... im surprised Peja hasnt punched Bowen already... They did a close up on Webber, he wanted to be in SO DAMN BAD, i could see it in his face... They said wed likely see him play late February and that he looked great in practice...


Another thing I think hurt the Kings was I noticed there were times where they would just look at the refs wanting a call instead of just playing. Reguardless if you think they are giving you bad calls or not you can't let it effect other aspects of your game.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

:upset: :upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

dangerous with this guy back:










Sacramento has no fastbreak points? wow.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Horry with the dagger.. ow


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> Horry with the dagger.. ow


Gotta love Horry in Sac Town baby :yes:


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Man that shot was almost identical too.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Brad Miller what a choker.

misses the FT. and an easy layup.

parker is sucking at the line. wow.

Vlade with a 3? eh? Miller would be a better choice.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Miller isnt a choker, he had a bad game the whole time, i could see if that was his first miss, but thats the way the game has been going, and if anyone is a choker, its Tony Parker, who almost blew the game...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Final:

SA 102
SAC 94

Vlade Divac: 20 Points and 6 Rebounds
Mike Bibby: 20 Points and 6 Assists
Peja Stojakovic: 20 Points (6/18 FG) and 6 Rebounds

Fast Break Pts.

SA 16
SAC 4 :sour: 

Box Score 

The Kings are 0-2 against the Spurs while wearing retro jerseys.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Anyways, pretty good game. Spurs took the Kings out of everything they were trying to do, and kept the pressure on so they couldnt get in a rhythm. That was the basically the story of the night.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Pictures from the game*


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Miller isnt a choker, he had a bad game the whole time, i could see if that was his first miss, but thats the way the game has been going, and if anyone is a choker, its Tony Parker, who almost blew the game...



Almost doesn't matter.




> Now im all for physical play, but this god damn ridiculous! It has to go BOTH WAYS, the Spurs are hacking and eblowing, but when the Kings do it, its a foul... and Bowen has done a good job on Peja, even tho sometimes i feel they let Bowen get away with too much, now i see why Laker fans were complaining about him last year...


 


That was an evenly officiated game. I don't know how you could complain about that. Both teams had their fare share of calls in the clutch.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

The things they let Duncan and Bowen get away with are amazing... lets just say that... but it wasnt refs fault, Spurs outplayed Kings, Kings played like ****, but what both those players get away with absolutely amazes me...


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> The things they let Duncan and Bowen get away with are amazing... lets just say that...


Were you saying this when the Kings beat the Spurs earlier on?


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Ive said it all along, why do u think there was such an uproar about the way they let Bowen defend Kobe, he elbows, he is always bumping (which is a foul) and he holds... the refs dont call it for reasons unknown, and Duncan has always gotten away with things with the refs, like the extended arm he had on Vlade all game(example)... this is no new thing, but if you were to take a poll, as to who gets the majority of the calls (as a player) it would be Duncan...


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Well im gonna go out, ill discuss this later


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> the refs dont call it for reasons unknown


Conspiracy for Bowen? 




> Duncan has always gotten away with things with the refs


Name a superstar that doesn't get help from officials. Just look at Peja. He threw his body into guys several times and goes to the line for that. Again: Conspiracy for Duncan? 




> this is no new thing, but if you were to take a poll, as to who gets the majority of the calls (as a player) it would be Duncan...


It's new to me, because I've never heard Duncan benefits the most from the refs. Never.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

haha @ bowen and duncan "getting away with fouls"

Its called defense, if you want to play a soft "let them shoot" game against the Kings you'll probably get beat. Spurs came in aggressive, and the Kings couldnt respond and it knocked them totally out of rhythm. Always blaming the refs, tisk tisk. Duncan had some cheeeeeaappppppp calls fouled on him tonight, so TONIGHT is nothing to complain about as far as Duncan goes. But hes in Shaq territory now, Duncan/Shaq/KG all get "best player in the game" treatment. Thats how it is.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

If Duncan gets "Duncan treatment", then Peja should get some "Peja treatment" :yes: Peja doesnt get much from the refs... :no:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Now Vlade gets some good "Vlade treatment" and gets away with some thing, but id rather have Peja get "Peja treatment"


----------

